# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - ASP / ASP.NET / MVC / Web API >  ASP.net 1.1/2.0 Reusable calendar user control

## JAKSupport

Need a calendar that has a text box associated with it.

Download the sample and you can reuse this calendar across multiple .aspx pages.

So simple   :Smilie:

----------

